# iMac 2017 et écran 4k HDMI



## Alino06 (3 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai reçu mon iMac 5k (avec la Radeon Pro 580), et j'ai voulu y brancher mon écran externe 4k Samsung (32"), j'ai donc acheté l'adapteur Apple USB-C vers HDMI/USB/USB-C et je n'arrive pas à avoir un rafraichissement à 60hz, il reste sur 30hz.
J'ai essayé avec le cable fournit avec l'écran (Samsung) et avec un cable FNAC "or" mais très long (10m), je n'ai rien d'autres sous la main, mais ça devrait fonctionner avec le cable de l'écran logiquement

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci !


----------



## r e m y (3 Juillet 2017)

Il me semble que le débit disponible en HDMI 1.3 ne permet pas d'avoir une image 4K à plus de 30 Hz.
Pour avoir 60 Hz, il faut du HDMI 2.0 (aussi bien ton adaptateur que ton écran et le cable HDMI doivent être compatibles HDMI 2.0)

Ce que dit Apple pour les MacBook 2016 (j'imagine que c'est idem pour les iMac 2017):
Le MacBook (2016 et modèles ultérieurs) et le MacBook Pro (2016 et modèles ultérieurs) prennent en charge des taux de rafraîchissement de 60 Hz via la norme HDMI lorsqu’ils sont utilisés avec un écran HDMI 2.0 pris en charge, un câble HDMI certifié Premium et un adaptateur USB-C vers HDMI 2.0 compatible.


----------



## Alino06 (4 Juillet 2017)

J'ai commandé un cable HDMI 2.0 du coup. Etonnant que l'écran ne soit pas livré avec d'ailleurs ...


----------



## r e m y (4 Juillet 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> J'ai commandé un cable HDMI 2.0 du coup. Etonnant que l'écran ne soit pas livré avec d'ailleurs ...



L'écran est compatible hdmi 2.0?

Par contre l'adaptateur usb-c Apple, lui, ne l'est pas:
Cet adaptateur vous permet d’afficher par recopie vidéo l’écran de votre Mac sur votre téléviseur ou écran compatible HDMI jusqu’en 1 080p à 60 Hz ou *UHD (3 840 x 2 160) à 30 Hz*. Il assure également la sortie des contenus vidéo tels que les films et les vidéos tournées par vos soins. Il vous suffit de connecter l’adaptateur au port USB‑C ou Thunderbolt 3 (USB‑C) de votre Mac, puis à votre téléviseur ou projecteur via un câble HDMI (vendu séparément).


Il te faut sans doute ce type d'adaptateur:
https://www.amazon.fr/Adaptateur-Plugable-USB-C-HDMI-ThunderboltTM/dp/B01FIVSC6Y

Prends en charge les résolutions jusqu'à 3840×2160@60Hz (4Kp60) en cas de connexion avec un système, câble et écran compatible HDMI 2.0.


----------



## Alino06 (4 Juillet 2017)

Ils ont réellement vendu un adaptateur USB-C non compatible avec du HDMI 2.0 ? Mais cette arnaque sans déconner ...

Surtout que sur le site d'Apple il est écrit (j'ai surligné en gras le passage intéressant)

*HDMI*
Les résolutions et taux de rafraîchissement suivants sont pris en charge lorsque le port HDMI intégré de votre Mac est utilisé pour connecter des écrans 4K ou des téléviseurs Ultra HD :


3 840 x 2 160 à un taux de rafraîchissement de 30 Hz
4 096 x 2 160 à un taux de rafraîchissement de 24 Hz (la recopie vidéo n’est pas prise en charge avec cette résolution)
*Avec macOS 10.12 ou version ultérieure, le MacBook (2015 et modèles ultérieurs) et le MacBook Pro (2016 et modèles ultérieurs) prennent en charge les résolutions et taux de rafraîchissement suivants via la norme HDMI 1.4b, par l’intermédiaire de l’adaptateur multiport AV numérique USB-C :*


4 096 x 2 304 à un taux de rafraîchissement de 48 Hz
*3 840 x 2 160 à un taux de rafraîchissement de 60 Hz (la recopie vidéo n’est pas prise en charge avec cette résolution)*

Ils sous entendent clairement qu'on peut obtenir du 4K à 60hz via l'adaptateur multiport, c'est abusé !


----------



## r e m y (4 Juillet 2017)

Ce texte est incohérent car indique que l'adaptateur est compatible HDMI 1.4b (et pas 2.0) mais ensuite qu'il permettrait 60Hz en ultraHD.... 
extrait d'une explication des différences entre HDMI 1.4 et 2.0:
( http://www.clubic.com/image-et-son/hdmi/actualite-542198-hdmi-ultra-hd-urgent-attendre.html )
Avec une bande passante inchangée, ce sont le *HDMI 1.4* et ses révisions qui ont sensiblement rehaussé les définitions mais aussi et surtout les fréquences, pour accompagner l'avènement de la 3D à domicile. Cette version permet ainsi de transmettre du Full HD à 120 i/s, et de fait de *l'Ultra HD à 30 i/s* (quatre fois plus de pixels par image compensés par quatre fois moins d'images par seconde).


----------



## Alino06 (4 Juillet 2017)

Je te rejoins complètement, mais ce texte provient du site d'Apple et je l'ai acheté cet adaptateur !!! parce que j'ai lu cet article !

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT206587

Incroyable quand même ...


----------



## r e m y (4 Juillet 2017)

Contacte Apple pour demander des explications et si l'adaptateur ne permet pas plus de 30Hz, fais-toi rembourser et commande celui que j'ai trouvé sur Amazon (ou un autre mais indiquant clairement HDMI 2.0 et 60Hz en 4K)


Par contre, tu ne m'as pas répondu pour l'écran...il est bien compatible hdmi 2.0 lui? Il peut tenir une fréquence de 60Hz en 4K?C'est quel modele de Samsung?


----------



## Alino06 (4 Juillet 2017)

Oui il tient, c'est le U32E850R de chez Samsung
Avant il était branché sur mon MBPr 2015 sans problème en 4K

http://www.samsung.com/uk/monitors/professional-uhd-ue850/LU32E85KRSEN/


----------



## r e m y (4 Juillet 2017)

Sur ton MBP2015, tu le branchais en HDMI ou en mini displayport? 
Car sur les specifications techniques, je ne vois nulle part la version HDMI supportée par ce moniteur. Si ce n'est pas 2.0, en HDMI il sera limité à 30 Hz...


----------



## Alino06 (4 Juillet 2017)

Admettons (ce dont je doute) qu'il ne soit pas.compatible HDMI 2.0, j'aurai quelle solution de branchement ? Il existe un USB-C vers MiniDP ? (Où DP tout court)?

Merci de ton aide en tout cas


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2017)

Usb-C vers DisplayPort je ne pense pas, mais thunderbolt3 vers DisplayPort certainement.


----------



## Alino06 (5 Juillet 2017)

Au final j'ai pris ce cable:

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0727QQLV2/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Qu'est ce que tu en penses ?

Merci !


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2017)

Ça devrait être bon si ton ecran est bien compatible hdmi 2.0

"Des ports d'entrée d'écran compatible HDMI 2.0 sont requis pour le 4K@60Hz"



Tu t'es fait rembourser l'adaptateur Apple?


----------



## Alino06 (5 Juillet 2017)

Non ... je l'ai acheté à la FNAC, tu crois qu'ils le reprennent au bout de 3 jours comme ça ?

Merci encore ...


----------



## daffyb (5 Juillet 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Non ... je l'ai acheté à la FNAC, tu crois qu'ils le reprennent au bout de 3 jours comme ça ?
> 
> Merci encore ...


oui, à une époque c'était le cas
http://www4.fnac.com/entreprise/engagements.aspx


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2017)

Je pense que oui.

http://www4.fnac.com/entreprise/engagements.aspx


----------



## daffyb (5 Juillet 2017)

toasted


----------



## Alino06 (7 Juillet 2017)

Bon ben le câble fonctionne impeccable ! 
32" en 4k + iMac 27 5k c'est plutôt pas mal


----------



## r e m y (7 Juillet 2017)

Parfait! [emoji106] 
Bon à savoir pour pouvoir le confirmer à ceux qui se retrouveraient dans la même situation...

Et le médiocre adaptateur Apple, tu as pu le faire reprendre par la Fnac?


----------



## Alino06 (7 Juillet 2017)

Non j'ai jeté la boite au départ donc my bad ... Je m'en servirai sur un autre poste au bureau tant pis


----------



## Hasgarn (31 Juillet 2017)

Bien content de trouver ce sujet !

Pas exactement la même chose mais j'ai moi aussi acheté un iMac 5K et pour les choses bien, j'ai souhaité lui adjoindre ma Cintiq 27 QHD qui propose du HDMI ou du DisplayPort 1.2 en branchement.

Et là, je me suis rendu compte que ça allait être coton.

Il y a la solution Apple (que j'ai pris) avec leur adaptateur https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produ...s-fr-kwgo-pla-btb--slid--product-MJ1K2ZM/A-FR

Ça fonctionne mais :
il y a l'étalonnage : jusqu'ici, j'utilisais Blue Eye Pro avec une Spyder 3 et les résultats étaient excellents sur mes précédents Macs et PC avec des deltaE inférieur à 1 et un affichage de l'espace Adobe RGB de 97% (littéralement la fiche technique de la Cintiq). Mais là, on sent que le soft est au fraise : il me sort des résultats ignobles.
Du coup, parce que malgré tout ça j'ai encore un peu d'argent, je me suis acheté le iOne Display Pro pour me mettre au goût du jour.
Et ça marche mais quand même, j'ai des blancs qui ressortent magenta clair dans Safari. Pas top. Et puis je dois me contenter du sRGB au lieu du Adobe RGB de ma Cintiq puisque branchée en HDMI.

Depuis quelques jours, je cherche un adaptateur DiplayPort vers Thunderbolt 3 pour pouvoir profiter à nouveau de l'espace Adobe RGB.

J'ai trouvé ceci : https://www.reichelt.de/Adaptateur-...D=6071&artnr=DELOCK+62748&SEARCH=DELOCK+62748
Et j'hésite à passer à l'acte. Je préfère attendre un peu et voir si le monde des adaptateurs se secoue un peu.
Ou alors je m'y prends mal et je suis preneur de vos conseils.
Bien à vous


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2017)

2 problèmes avec cet adaptateur (si tu veux du thunderbolt 3)
1 - ce n'est pas un adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 vers DisplayPort mais usb 3.1 vers DisplayPort 
2 - ton iMac 5K n'a pas de port thunderbolt 3 mais thunderbolt 2 (à moins que ce ne soit un iMac 5K 2017)


----------



## Hasgarn (31 Juillet 2017)

C'est un iMac 2017, j'ai oublié de préciser.
C'est ça qui est assez bizarre, c'est que je crois me souvenir que l'USB ne prend pas le protocole image. Donc, soit il y a un truc qui cloche, soit c'est du Thunderbolt.
EDIT : si, l'USB gère la vidéo mais l'écran doit avoir un contrôleur vidéo. La Cintiq en a-t'elle un ? Je cherche.

En tout cas, c'est la croix et la bannière pour trouver un adaptateur DisplayPort vers Thunderbolt… et encore, faut que ça marche.


----------



## Hasgarn (31 Juillet 2017)

Des choses intéressantes : http://www.inmac-wstore.com/startec...5_ck_pg6jjv4aaoicealw_wcb#markettingtext-link

https://shop.hardware.fr/fiche/AR20...1dFDwVFFJV_rKLCinxd1n8Tn6t3w-lbsaAjxXEALw_wcB


----------

